# Problem beim erstellen der DB



## Mariell (11. Jun 2005)

Ich bin langsam am verzweifeln

so wie es ausschaut, kriege ich zwar eine Verbindung zur DB aber ich schaffe es nicht eine neue Tabelle zu erstellen.


```
public class Start {
	
	static Connection con = null;
	static Statement stmt = null;

	
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try
		{
			// laden JDBC Treiber:
			Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver");
			 
	        
			
			// Verbindungsaufbau zur Datenbank:
	                                con = DriverManager.getConnection(
	                                "jdbc:hsqldb:hsqldbwein",
	                                "SA",
	                                ""
	                                );

			// Statementobjekte erzeugen
			stmt = con.createStatement();
			
		} catch (Exception e)
		{
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Verbindung mit der Datenbank fehlgeschlagen!", "Fehler", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			System.exit(0);
		}
		
		
		try
		{
			//	 Prüfen ob DB schon vorhanden ist
			stmt.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM Daten");
			
			// schreiben in Tabelle dir:
			stmt.executeUpdate(
			"INSERT INTO Daten(Nr) VALUES (1)"
			);
			
			
		} catch (SQLException e1)
		{
			try {
				// tabelle file anlegen:
				stmt.executeUpdate("CREATE TABLE Daten(" +
						"NR 		INT,"+
						"ANREDE 	CHAR(20),"+
						"NAME 		CHAR(30),"+
						"VORNAME 	CHAR(30),"+
						"STRASSE 	CHAR(30),"+
						"HAUSNR 	INT,"+
						"PLZ 		INT,"+
						"STADT	 	CHAR(30),"+
						"EMAIL 		CHAR(30),"+
						"BEMERKUNG 	CHAR(255)"
						);
			
				JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Es wurde eine neue Datenbank angelegt!", "WINZEREI 3000", JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
			} catch (SQLException e2) {
				JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Konfiguration der Datenbank fehlgeschlagen!", "Fehler", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
				System.exit(0);
			}	
		}
	}
}
```

Er gibt mir die letzte catch-Anweisung aus -"Konfiguration der Datenbank fehlgeschlagen!",
und ich versteh einfach nicht warum... :bahnhof: 

heeeeeeeeeeelp plz


----------



## DP (11. Jun 2005)

gib doch mal den stacktrace aus von e2 aus... e2.printstacktrace()... da siehste meistens woran es liegt...


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Jun 2005)

nach BEMERKUNG CHAR(255) fehlt eine ) innerhalb des Strings


----------



## Mariell (11. Jun 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaargh ich könnt mich

anyway

@Bleiglanz
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





da wär ich nie darauf gekommen


----------

